
Show HN: Wishy.gift – Shareable wishlists that help friends plan your gifts - danielskogly
https://wishy.gift/
======
danielskogly
Creator of the web app here!

We struggle a bit to find one good sentence that describes what makes
Wishy.gift unique, so here goes: First off, you make a wishlist and add items
to it. When you've done that, you get a unique url that you give to those who
should get access to your list. They can then check off items in your list,
and add their own suggestions, both of which is only visible to those you've
shared the list with.

That way, you (hopefully) get better gifts, and less duplicates.

